# Dragon Age: Origins ..... Patzer



## Lograin (5. November 2009)

Moin!

Tja, das war wohl nix mit Veröffentlichung am 05.11.09 ! (Fehler behoben, nochmal Dank an Gothic)

War grad in 4 verschiedenen Läden: Tut uns leid, Pressfehler, ganze Charge wieder zurück. Wahrscheinliche Auslieferung Ende nächster Woche !

Das ist jetzt aber doch ein bisschen peinlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: Der LINK


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. November 2009)

Die Xbox 360- und PC-Versionen des Rollenspiels erscheinen demnach erst am 6. November 2009 in Europa, während die PlayStation 3-Umsetzung erst Ende November 2009 folgenden soll. Gründe für die Verspätung wurden nicht genannt.

Quelle : http://www.gameradio.de/news/Multiplattfor...ersp%C3%A4tung/


----------



## Alion (5. November 2009)

Em heute ist aber der 05.*11*.2009


----------



## Lograin (5. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Em heute ist aber der 05.*11*.2009




ooops sorry , ja 05.11.09
ja sorry , hab ich mich wohl vertippt
sorry, gut , dass du alle drauf aufmerksam machst!
Sinnvoller Beitrag, danke! 5 Punkte!


----------



## Lograin (5. November 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Die Xbox 360- und PC-Versionen des Rollenspiels erscheinen demnach erst am 6. November 2009 in Europa, während die PlayStation 3-Umsetzung erst Ende November 2009 folgenden soll. Gründe für die Verspätung wurden nicht genannt.
> 
> Quelle : http://www.gameradio.de/news/Multiplattfor...ersp%C3%A4tung/



Mag sein..... aber laut z.B. Saturn, war die Lieferung gestern bereits eingetroffen, aber heute morgen wieder zurückgerufen!

Also kommt es nach Deiner Aussage morgen? (Ich rede hier von der PC Version)


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

"Dragon Age: Origins (Uncut)"
Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: Dezember 17 2009

Wollen die mich jetzt verarschen? Gestern hiess es in der mail von Amazon noch geringfüge Verzögerung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. November 2009)

> Hinweise und Aktionen
> 
> *
> Achtung: aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers kommt es bei diesem Titel leider zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung.




so stehts bei amazon


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> "Dragon Age: Origins (Uncut)"
> Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: Dezember 17 2009
> 
> Wollen die mich jetzt verarschen? Gestern hiess es in der mail von Amazon noch geringfüge Verzögerung.
> ...



Das ist aber jetzt vollkommen übertrieben von amazon, aber leider haben bereits so einige User diese Mail erreicht. Falls es wirklich so lange dauern sollte, werde ich die Bestellung stornieren oder das Spiel zurückschicken, wenn es erst dann eintrudelt, und es mir vorher woanders kaufen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Nur trifft wohl Bioware keine schuld sondern ist ja ein Produktionsfehler der im Presswerk entstanden ist. 

Trotzdem bin ich echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nix mit am WE zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. November 2009)

ich habe noch was gefunden aus dem forum von amazon



> Die Zweitlieferung ist auch defekt. D.h. alle Spiele die momentan im Media Markt, Saturn etc. stehen sind defekt. Die 2te DVD ist zur 1sten nicht kompatibel und somit ist die deutsche Sprachausgabe nicht nutzbar.
> 
> TIPP: Wenn die trotzdem zocken wollt wählt bei der Installation Englisch aus und installiert das, da hierfür die 2 DVD nicht benötigt





> Amazon lässt wieder Vorbestellungen zu.
> 
> Es gab leider nen Patzer bei EA und die Version wurde unvollständig ausgeliefert, weswegen EA am Freitag einen Rückruf gestartet hat.
> Aus diesem Grund war unsicher, ob es Dragon Age noch rechtzeitig bis Donnerstag in den Handel schafft, weswegen Amazon Vorbestellungen
> ...


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nur trifft wohl Bioware keine schuld sondern ist ja ein Produktionsfehler der im Presswerk entstanden ist.



Ja, ich denke sogar, wenn es nach ihnen gegangen wäre, wär das Spiel schon früher erschienen, die Verschiebung um einen weiteren Monat wurde wohl von EA veranlasst. 

EA muss sich aber jetzt wohl auch zu Tode ärgern, denn die ganzen DVD's noch einmal neu pressen zu müssen ist ein herber finanzieller Verlust.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> "Dragon Age: Origins (Uncut)"
> Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: Dezember 17 2009



Ich weiß nicht ob das so bindent ist - Mein Bruder hat letztens Windows 7 bestellt - da stand. "Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 30.11" - Zwei Tage später hatte er es in der Post. *g*


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so bindent ist - Mein Bruder hat letztens Windows 7 bestellt - da stand. "Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 30.11" - Zwei Tage später hatte er es in der Post. *g*



Ja das weiss ich natürlich aber es ist trotzdem ärgerlich. Ich hätte nichts gegen die englische Version da ich auch Serien und Filme auf englisch gucke aber die Texte sollen auch etwas mittelalterlich gestaltet sein deshalb warte ich lieber ab.


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so bindent ist - Mein Bruder hat letztens Windows 7 bestellt - da stand. "Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 30.11" - Zwei Tage später hatte er es in der Post. *g*



Uff, das ist eine Erleichterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, amazon hatte vorher schon bereits mehrmals wild den Erscheinungstermin geändert, mal nach hinten im November verschoben, mal nach vorne...

Wenn man EA's Worten Glauben schenken kann, dann dürften spätestens morgen die Großhändler(also auch amazon)mit dem Spiel beliefert werden. Hoffen wir's und lasst uns bis dahin halt weiterhin in Vorfreude schwelgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (5. November 2009)

Hab was Nützliches auf Dragonage-game.de gefunden. 
Hilft einem bei der Unterscheidung der funktionstüchtigen und defekten Version. 

http://www.dragonage-game.de/?go=news#554


----------



## deccpqcc (5. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nur trifft wohl Bioware keine schuld sondern ist ja ein Produktionsfehler der im Presswerk entstanden ist.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich echt
> 
> ...



fehler im presswerk halte ich persönlich für ausgeschlossen.
dort wird nicht mit irgendwelchen dateien hantiert.
sondern es wird ein vom auftraggeber angelieferter sog. "master" vervielfältigt.

fehler sind möglich bei verpackung, beifügung von handbüchern usw.

wenn nun schon die 2. pressung fehlerhaft ist sollte vielleicht mal jemand einen fehlerfreien master zum presswerk bringen.


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Die PC Games hat heute mal bei EA angerufen...

Ich hoffe EA rückt bald auch mit der offiziellen Version aus. Und hoffentlich wird auch amazon bis Montag das Spiel haben, dann kommt es wenigstens fürs nächste Wochenende bei mir an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (5. November 2009)

Der sogenannte "Gold Master" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ihm20970 (5. November 2009)

weiß jemand ob der digitale download bei gamesload oder gamesplanet funktioniert? im ea store gibts den auch.


----------



## Linkin~ (5. November 2009)

Finde ich persönlich unverschämt!
Man bestellt schon für 70 Euro eine Collectors Edition vor, die verglichen mit der normalen nur marginal mehr bietet, und dann sowas.

Es ist ja eh schon im kommen, oder sogar Tatsache teilweise, das Pc-Spiele zukünftig im Preis steigen werden auf 55-60 Euro.
Zum einen das und die Tatsache, das illegale Downloads viel einfacher und stressfreier sind, wundert mich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. November 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Finde ich persönlich unverschämt!
> Man bestellt schon für 70 Euro eine Collectors Edition vor, die verglichen mit der normalen nur marginal mehr bietet, und dann sowas.
> 
> Es ist ja eh schon im kommen, oder sogar Tatsache teilweise, das Pc-Spiele zukünftig im Preis steigen werden auf 55-60 Euro.
> Zum einen das und die Tatsache, das illegale Downloads viel einfacher und stressfreier sind, wundert mich gar nicht mehr.





/sign


----------



## Akareon (5. November 2009)

Die CE Version soll doch nicht davon betroffen sein, oder? Dachte nur die "normale" Version.
Hab gerade von Amazon.at eine Mail bekommen... Sie schicken es Morgen weg, soll Samstag da sein. Hoffe es wird was. xD


----------



## Linkin~ (5. November 2009)

Ich habe jetzt bei 3 Läden angerufen.

Alle sagen, die normale kommt morgen, die Collectors Edition allerdings erst nächste Woche.

Anscheinend ist es so, das die Collectors Edition besonders davon betroffen ist.


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bei 3 Läden angerufen.
> 
> Alle sagen, die normale kommt morgen, die Collectors Edition allerdings erst nächste Woche.
> 
> Anscheinend ist es so, das die Collectors Edition besonders davon betroffen ist.


Ich will aber meine (vorbestellte) CE rechtzeitig. Im Bestellungsarchiv steht ausgeliefert und auf der Seite von BioWare steht ja


> dass die *Standard PC-Version* (EAN: 5030932067203) bei einzelnen Händlern erst ab Freitag verfügbar sein wird.


Wir werden es sehen...


----------



## tabor03 (5. November 2009)

die digitale Version hat auch nicht funktiniert, ich habs daraufhin storniert, das ist mir zu blöd


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2009)

Eben gerade aus Frankfurt zurückgekommen, habe dort im Saturn ganz viele Dragon Ages gesehn. Auch ein paar CE´s (Bin mir nicht sicher, wollte nur vorbeilaufen)


----------



## Linkin~ (5. November 2009)

Mein aktueller Stand:

Mein Händler hatte heute morgen beide Versionen da, sollte aber beide zurückschicken.
Hat mir aber versichert das auch die CE morgen mit dabei sein wird. Davor hat mir sein Kollege noch gesagt nächste Woche...

Skepsis rettet Wochenende


----------



## Manoroth (6. November 2009)

is das eigentlich nur bei der pc version so oder auch bei der xbox360?


----------



## Knallfix (6. November 2009)

Nur PC Version, 
Von der mittlerweile die 3. - und dann hoffentlich endgültig funktionierende - Pressung in den Handel kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie CE soll eigentlich funktionieren. Zumindest hab ich in Foren noch niemanden klagen hören, dass die CE nicht installierbar war.

US Version mit deutschen Texten ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



k


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

was isn in der CE so drin?


----------



## Stancer (6. November 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich ja froh, das ich gestern Abend nicht noch extra los gesprintet bin um es mir zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd dann wohl heute oder morgen mal schauen ob ich es wo kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (6. November 2009)

In letzter Zeit kommt man eh besser, wenn man sich ein Spiel bestellt und es trotzdem runterlädt, weil man es dann eh meist paar Tage vor Veröffentlichung spielen kann. Ein Bekannter von mir hat es übrigens vor 2 Tagen im Laden gekauft, halt die Version ohne Kopierschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (6. November 2009)

Werde es mir in Zukunft auch nochmal überlegen, auf herkömmlichen Wege ein Spiel zu kaufen. Downloaden scheint da, vom Kostenpunkt mal ganz abgesehen, wesentlich attraktiver geworden zu sein.

Ich bin Schüler, habe im Monat nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung. Ich kaufe mir schon SEHR selten eines der neuen Spiele für ~50 Euro. Und wenn man nach langer Zeit dann 70 Euro hinblättert und da schon enttäuscht wird, sollte man sich doch fragen ob die Hersteller das überhaupt verdient haben...

Alleine die Tatsache, das es wieder am Kopierschutz liegt, ist ja mal wieder das lächerlichste überhaupt.

HALT HALT NICHT VERKAUFEN DIE EHRLICHEN KÄUFER DÜRFEN KEINE KOPIERSCHUTZFREIE VERSION KRIEGEN

Made my day.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Na klasse immernoch nix neues von Amazon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah halt doch da war ja etwas ich hab meine Bonusitemscodes bekommen. /facepalm


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Na klasse immernoch nix neues von Amazon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich auch! Eigentlich müsste das ja ein gutes Zeichen sein...

Vielleicht erhält amazon ja im Laufe des Tages die Lieferung...und wenn nicht heute, dann eben Montag^^

EDIT: Hey Leute, schaut euch mal das an!

http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-...2359&sr=8-2

Anscheinend ist die PC-Version wieder bei amazon verfügbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls versenden sie es nicht mehr über den überteuerten Drittanbieter!


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Toll meine Version kommt am 9.11 Ich hab auch kein Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

Meine wurde noch nicht mal abgeschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (6. November 2009)

War heute bei Media-Markt, wo sie die (hoffendlich) passende LIeferung verkauft haben. Zumindest die originale Version entsprach nach den Bildern der richtigen Fassung.

Kleine Rechtsfrage: Ich will nun meine Vorbestellung beim anderen Laden aufgeben und die Anzahlung zurück, am Telefon wurde mir gesagt, das wäre machbar. Falls sie sich dennoch quer stellen, kann ich mich ja auf das Gespräch berufen oder?


----------



## Ol@f (6. November 2009)

Im Zweifelfall könnten die sagen, dass so ein Gespräch nie geführt wurde... Aber ich denke mal nicht, dass die irgendwelche Probleme machen werden.


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Also meine CE ist heute per Post angekommen und werde sie gleich installieren. Sollte eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Lograin (6. November 2009)

So, heute die neue Verkaufsversion bei Saturn Hamburg geholt. 
Verkäufer hat auf Nachfrage mehrerer Kunden wiederholt bestätigt, daß diese Version funktioniert!

Versuche grad zu installieren ....... GEHT NICHT !!

Das ist die Standardversion mit dem weißen Punkt auf der Rückseite.

Ich bin ziemlich sauer muss ich sagen


----------



## Linkin~ (6. November 2009)

Ich muss sagen, manchmal bauen die Entwickler, Lieferanten whatever Mist.

Aber die Version mit dem weißen Punkt scheint zu funktioneren, ich würde den Fehler bei dir suchen erstmal.


----------



## Lograin (6. November 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, manchmal bauen die Entwickler, Lieferanten whatever Mist.
> 
> Aber die Version mit dem weißen Punkt scheint zu funktioneren, ich würde den Fehler bei dir suchen erstmal.



Also der Fehler besteht darin, dass die Installation die 2. DVD nicht akzeptiert und einfach wieder auswirft.
Mehrere Versuche haben kien Änderung gebracht. Auch als Administrator (Win7) keine Änderung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Lograin schrieb:


> Also der Fehler besteht darin, dass die Installation die 2. DVD nicht akzeptiert und einfach wieder auswirft.
> Mehrere Versuche haben kien Änderung gebracht. Auch als Administrator (Win7) keine Änderung.



*hust* Es gibt auf einschlägien Torrentseiten einen Deutschpatch dafür braucht man die 2. DVD nicht. Musst nur auf Englisch installieren und dann den Patch rüberziehen.


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Also ich kann jetzt spielen und das Spiel gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Lograin (6. November 2009)

Oh ja, nette Idee , ich kaufe ein Spiel und muss auf "einschlägige" Torrentseiten gehn um entsprechende Unterstützung zu bekommen?!?!
Was ist das denn für eine Aussage?

Ok, ich habe das Problem jetzt dadurch gelöst, dass ich beiden DVDs in ein Verzeichnis auf der HD kopiert habe und von da aus installiert, das geht. Die erste DVD muss dann ins erste! DVD Laufwerk, so klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn.

Es kann mir KEINER ezählen, dass es zur Gewohnheit der Hersteller wird, den Einfallsreichtum der Käufer dadurch zu testen, die Installation eines Programms extra schwierig zu gestalten.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Lograin schrieb:


> Oh ja, nette Idee , ich kaufe ein Spiel und muss auf "einschlägige" Torrentseiten gehn um entsprechende Unterstützung zu bekommen?!?!
> Was ist das denn für eine Aussage?
> 
> Ok, ich habe das Problem jetzt dadurch gelöst, dass ich beiden DVDs in ein Verzeichnis auf der HD kopiert habe und von da aus installiert, das geht. Die erste DVD muss dann ins erste! DVD Laufwerk, so klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn.
> ...



Ich musste schon viele Originale wegen einem dämlichen Kopierschutz umgehen. Ist doch nichts dabei wenn ich als ehrlicher Käufer mehr Probleme mit dem Spiel habe als jemand der sich das illegal runterlädt benutze ich andere Methoden. 

Spellforce steht ganz oben auf meiner Hassliste. 3! mal umgetauscht und nie lief diese beschissene CD. Ende vom Lied war ein Keks.


----------



## Linkin~ (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ende vom Lied war ein Keks.



Na wenn es doch noch gut ausgegangen ist!


----------



## Pisaklon (7. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir über die letzte Nacht die online Version gedownloaded und auch das Spiel installiert, wenn aber der Launcher erscheint, lässt sich die Option Konfiguration oder Spielen nicht anklicken, was mach ich also falsch?


----------



## Varghoud (7. November 2009)

So, hab gestern Abend Bestellbestätigung von amazon erhalten, es kommt auch zu keinen Lieferengpässen und Verzögerungen, zumindest steht nichts mehr bei der PC-Version. Freue mich schon auf Montag/Dienstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xabuu (8. November 2009)

Also ich habe mir das Spiel gestern bei g2play gekauft für nur 28 EUR und das für die Digatal Delux Version die sonst oft 60 EUR kostet. Hatte dann nach 2 Stunden meine Codes zum Downloaden bekommen und habe mir das Spiel mit den Bonos sachen dann bei EA ohne Probleme runtergeladen. ich meine so günstig kommt man nirgendwo an das Spiel.

Klappt alles super kann mich grad nur nicht entscheiden welche klasse ich spielen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Ich habs nun knapp 7 Stunden gespielt und muss sagen:

DAS SPIEL IST SACKSCHWER!  Mach ich was falsch? Wenn man um die Ecke läuft und aus dem nirgendwo 11 (!) Gegner kommen und meine beiden Tanks bei 
zwei Mobs shcon in Probleme geraten läuft irgendwas falsch!

Und die Taktiken Funktion ist auch etwas merkwürdig. Ich stelle eindeutig ein das dieser und dieser Modus bei UNTER 25% HP aktiviert werden soll. Was passiert?
Kampf geht los, Modus wird aktiviert...


----------



## mccord (8. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> DAS SPIEL IST SACKSCHWER!  Mach ich was falsch? Wenn man um die Ecke läuft und aus dem nirgendwo 11 (!) Gegner kommen und meine beiden Tanks bei
> zwei Mobs shcon in Probleme geraten läuft irgendwas falsch!


Die Kämpfe sind im Prinzip wie als würdest du WoW Heroic-Inis mit weissen & grünen Items spielen und die ganze Gruppe steuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder du stellst auf Easy, oder du musst sehr viel strategischer vorgehn. Viel Crowd Control benutzen (dafür is der Horror/Schlaf oder auch der Kraftfeld-Zweig des Magiers z.b. nich schlecht), mit einem Char um die Ecke pullen sodass eventuell nich alle auf einmal kommen, Fokusfire, viel Pausieren usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem sollten gegnerische Magier höchste Priorität auf deiner Abschuss und CC-Liste haben, die hauen nämlich ganzschön rein!
Speichern solltest du dir auch angewöhnen *g*


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> Die Kämpfe sind im Prinzip wie als würdest du WoW Heroic-Inis mit weissen & grünen Items spielen und die ganze Gruppe steuern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich kämpfe sehr taktisch  (zumindestens denke ich das ;D)

Was ich aber meinte ist die pure Überzahl der Gegner


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

mal ernsthaft welches Entwicklerstudio bzw. welcher Publisher kann sich so einen Patzer leisten, keins oder?

Ich meine das müsste sie ja auf kurz oder lang finanziel ruinieren?


----------



## Stancer (9. November 2009)

Das Spiel ist an sich gut... gute Story, Grafik usw. aber das Skillsystem haben sie einfach nur versaut. Wo ist die Tiefe hin, die man aus NWN oder Baldurs Gate kennt ? Klassenkombinationen ? Nicht vorhanden... stattdessen kann man sich je nach Basisklasse jeweils 1 von 4 Prestigeklassen aussuchen, die dann ganze 4 Skills mit sich bringen.
Zauber gibts auch nur ne handvoll. Wenn ich an BG2 denke, wo es gut über 100 verschiedene Sprüche gab, ist die Auswahl in DAO eher nen Armutszeugnis.

Die Kämpfe sind knackig aber noch bei weitem nicht so fordernd wie in Neverwinter Nights oder gar Baldurs Gate. Das liegt auch eher daran, das die Klassen sehr unbelanced sind. Meleeklassen sind geradezu nutzlos, vor allem 2H kann man total vergessen. In der Zeit wo nen 2H Krieger einen Schlag macht, haut nen Magier 2-3 Sprüche raus, die jeweils doppelt so viel Schaden machen. Dazu hat der 2H Krieger sogar eine teilweise schlechtere Verteidigung als der Magier, da dieser sich mit verschiedenen Sprüchen recht gut schützen kann und auch recht früh Massenstun etc. kriegt.

Bei mir kommt es nicht selten vor, das mein Main (2H Krieger) sich ewig mit 2 Gegnern rumschlägt und diese gerade so überlebt, während Morrigan (Magier Formwandler NPC) von 4-5 Gegnern umringt ist und diese innerhalb von Sekunden in die Hölle schickt.

Mit Bögen ist es fast das gleiche, die Spezialangriffe brauchen immer 2-3 Sekunden bis sie abgefeuert werden während Zauber eigentlich fast alle Instant gezaubert werden.

Allgemein als Melee muss man erstmal zu den Magiern/Bogis hinlaufen und vor allem gegen Magier ist es übel. Da fängt man sich bereits aufm Weg 5-6 Zauber ein, wird gestunt und eingefroren und kommt mit 30-50% Leben beim Magier an. "Haste"-Zauber , die den Held schneller rennen lassen oder schneller zuschlagen lassen gibt es nicht auch hat der 2H Krieger nur einen einzigen AE Schlag.

Momentan ist das meine Hauptparty :

Main (2H Champion)
Morrigan (Formwandler)
Aris.... (Templer)
Lel... (Barde)

Also wenn ich das Spiel erneut durchspiel werde ich wohl ne Magiertruppe aufbauen. Denke mit 2 Magiern nimmt man jede Gegnerhorde binnen Sekunden auseinander.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (9. November 2009)

Habe das Spiel CE seit Samstag mit den ganzen Problemen bei einem Preis von 70&#8364; sehr entäuschend...

Das Spiel macht zwar sehr viel spaß aber kaum Patch man es oder stellt was um geht es nicht mehr.

Und ich dachte immer Stalker sei das schlimmste was Bug's angeht.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel CE seit Samstag mit den ganzrn Problemen bei einem Preis von 70€ sehr entäuschend...
> 
> Das Spiel macht zwar sehr viel spaß aber kaum patch man es oder stellt was um geht es nicht mehr.
> 
> Und ich dachte immer Stalker sei das schlimmste was Bug's angeht.


Also ich hatte bis her nie Probleme mit Bugs bei DOA hm ...


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (9. November 2009)

Haste den auch die CE version damit treten die meisten probleme auf habe mehr damit verbracht sachen runter zuladen um das spiel am laufen zu halten als Zeit zum spielen


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Haste den auch die CE version damit treten die meisten probleme auf habe mehr damit verbracht sachen runter zuladen um das spiel am laufen zu halten als Zeit zum spielen


Nö hab die Normale.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

Meine Morrigan macht zzt. keinen regulären Schaden, dank immuner Mobs >_<   Nervt es euch auch das man sozusagen gezwungen wird twas anderes zu skillen wenn man nicht alle Attributspunkte auf einen Wert verteilt


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist an sich gut... gute Story, Grafik usw. aber das Skillsystem haben sie einfach nur versaut. Wo ist die Tiefe hin, die man aus NWN oder Baldurs Gate kennt ? Klassenkombinationen ? Nicht vorhanden... stattdessen kann man sich je nach Basisklasse jeweils 1 von 4 Prestigeklassen aussuchen, die dann ganze 4 Skills mit sich bringen.
> Zauber gibts auch nur ne handvoll. Wenn ich an BG2 denke, wo es gut über 100 verschiedene Sprüche gab, ist die Auswahl in DAO eher nen Armutszeugnis.
> 
> *Das Skillsystem ist ausreichend und das man nicht mit 100ten verschiedenen Skills bombardiert wird ist kein Minuspunkt. Wer hat schon bei BG die ganzen Zauber benutzt? Man hatte ein paar Lieblingssprüche und das wars.
> ...


----------



## Stancer (9. November 2009)

Naja aber wo sind die ganzen guten Klassen ? Hexe ? Säbelrassler ? Druide ? Magiertöter ? Nekromant ? Wikinger ? Mönch ?(WARUM ZUR HÖLLE GIBT ES KEINEN MÖNCH ?) usw.

Diese ganzen Spezialklassen, die BG2 und NWN so vielseitig gemacht haben und dazu verleitet haben es immer und immer wieder durchzuspielen ? Genau diese Tiefgründigkeit vermisse ich. Das Skillsystem ist vereinfacht worden und man hat ihm jede komplexität genommen. So meine Meinung.

Und in BG2 musste man sehr wohl all seine Zauber nutzen, denn dort gab es kein Mana, sondern die Magier mussten sich die Zauber einprägen und konnten die Zauber dann so oft wirken, wie sie sich eingeprägt hatten. Hat nen Magier sich z.b. 2 mal den Zauber Feuerball gemerkt, konnte er diesen auch nur 2 mal wirken.
So musste man im Kampf gut mit den Zaubern haushalten und nicht permanent sein "Todesfeld" raushauen. Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen führte meistens dazu, das dann ein mächtiges Monster um die Ecke kam und man keine starken Zauber mehr parat hatte.

In DAO schau ich in den Skilltree auf die Skills und sage : "Alles klar, der Skill ist gut, der nicht und der ist wieder gut, so skille ich". Man kann sagen : Das Skillsystem ist Idiotensicher !


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> In DAO schau ich in den Skilltree auf die Skills und sage : "Alles klar, der Skill ist gut, der nicht und der ist wieder gut, so skille ich". Man kann sagen : Das Skillsystem ist Idiotensicher !



DAO ist ja auch kein BG. Kann man nicht vergleichen wie ich finde. Mir gefällts so wie es ist.


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Ich warne euch schon mal vor. Der neue Patch für Dragon Age ist fehlerhaft. Auf keinen Fall updaten.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Ich warne euch schon mal vor. Der neue Patch für Dragon Age ist fehlerhaft. Auf keinen Fall updaten.


Ich spiele meine Spiele sowiso meist ungepatch (auser Gothic 3).


----------



## Kaldreth (10. November 2009)

Ist das ein geiles Spiel! 

Ist das erste Spiel für mich in dieser Art und ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht vorher schon mal so etwas gespielt hab! Die Anfangsstorys sind klasse und haben mich total gefesselt! D.h. eine hab ich noch offen und ich freu mich wie blöd darauf! 

Oh mann genau das richtige für diese Jahreszeit!


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ist das ein geiles Spiel!
> 
> Ist das erste Spiel für mich in dieser Art und ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht vorher schon mal so etwas gespielt hab! Die Anfangsstorys sind klasse und haben mich total gefesselt! D.h. eine hab ich noch offen und ich freu mich wie blöd darauf!
> 
> Oh mann genau das richtige für diese Jahreszeit!


/sign Will endlich wieder nach Hause und zoggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach ein geniales Spiel!


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2009)

Habs heute bekommen und hab mir einen elfischen Magier erstellt. 

Das Spiel ist einfach geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

Klingt verdammt interessant. Werd ich auf jeden Fall mal anspielen, bin richtig gespannt.


----------



## Stancer (10. November 2009)

Wollte noch anmerken :

Ich find das Spiel auch saugeil aber mit einem Forgotten Realm Regelwerk / Skillsystem wäre es noch mal ein Tick besser geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stellt euch mal vor :

DAS SPIEL als Baldurs Gate 3 .... *sabber* Und man hätte die ganzen Chars aus BG2 als NPC eingebaut, Minsk als ein Anführer eines Barbarenstammes .... *mehr sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. November 2009)

So, bin jetzt schon etwas weiter und wollte mal ein kleines Fazit zum Spiel abgeben.


Naja, als erste fällt mir immer mehr auf das es eigentlich nur eine neue Version von Dungeon Siege ist. Alles was dieses Spiel kann kennt man schon aus Dungeon Siege. Eine ganze Gruppe steuern / Pause drücken / den Mitlgiedern vorgefertigte Kampfbefehle geben / usw.

Dann mal noch zu Grafik. Klar, die Grafik ist nicht alles aber mal ganz ehrlich nach den ganzen Trailern hätte ich schon etwas mehr erwartet.

Und jetzt zur Story. Mal fühlt sich schon irgendwie in der Story drinn aber bei weitem nicht wie jetzt zum Beispiel bei Risen (um mal was aktuelles zu nennen)

Und zum Schluss das Kampfsystem. Als Magier ist man einfach am Arsch. Nur die Anfangszauber der Skillungen zielen nur auf einen Feind und mit den Flächenzauber killt man schnell mal die Gruppe. Also die Flächenzauber kann man kurz am Anfang eine Kampfes benutzen oder wenn man etwas verteidigt und man weiss das immer von dort Gegner kommen ansonsten benutzt man einfach immer die gleichen 2 - 3 Zauber und lässt Autoshoot laufen. Auch der Manavorrat des Magiers ist viel zu gering. Wenn man nicht nach ein 1 - 2 Schlägen eines Gegners umkippen will muss man Rüstungen aktiv halten welche viel Mana auf Dauer verbrauchen und somit der Manapool viel kleiner ist. Will man die Waffen der Gruppe noch zusätzlich verstärken sinkt der Manapool noch weiter und man ist dauernd nur am Pots saufen.


Mein Fazit also:

Ein gutes und solides Spiel das aber bei weitem nicht das bietet was man sich durch Trailer und Sonstiges erhofft hat.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Hm okay, Dungeon Sige, ist für mich immer n Neverwinder Nights Klon gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich fühle mich weit mehr in der Storry als in Risen ( Risen ist zwar geil aber ab Kap 2 naaaaajaaaaaa, fänds besser wenn PB noch Gothic machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist gerade so besser als G3, kommt aber lange nicht an G1 oder G2 ran) 

Also zum Kampsystem, ich finde es als Magier irgendwie am einfachsten, ich spiele aber lieber nen Krieger ( Zwege ROULEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich finde das Spiel ist einfach genial, bisher das beste RPG, das dieses Jahr rausgekommen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (13. November 2009)

Ich hab mir Wardens Keep nachgekauft.

Maximal 1 Stunde gespielt, von den versprochenen 6 neuen Fähigkeiten keine Spur, die Items beim Händler sind auch lachhaft und das Lager... Zu vernachlässigen. Ganz davon abgesehen das dort nicht, wie im normalen Lager, die Gruppenmitglieder ansprechbar rumstehen.

Ich hätte mir wirklich eine Art Renovierung der Burg gewünscht, in der die Gruppenmitglieder im Gemeinschaftsraum rumsitzen oÄ.


Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich einige Bugs eingeschlichen haben

Fazit: Lächerlich und für den Preis total unangemessen


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

> So, bin jetzt schon etwas weiter und wollte mal ein kleines Fazit zum Spiel abgeben.
> 
> 
> Naja, als erste fällt mir immer mehr auf das es eigentlich nur eine neue Version von Dungeon Siege ist. Alles was dieses Spiel kann kennt man schon aus Dungeon Siege. Eine ganze Gruppe steuern / Pause drücken / den Mitlgiedern vorgefertigte Kampfbefehle geben / usw.
> ...



Dragon Age: Origins soll nur eine verbesserte Version von Dungeon Siege sein?

Man kann die beiden Spiele überhaupt nicht vergleichen! Die Zwischensequenzen in Dragon Age: Origins sind auf Kinoniveau, die Dialoge sind ausschweifend und sehr gut geschrieben, die Charaktere haben ausgefallene und tiefgründige Persönlichkeiten und man kann sich nicht entspannt zurücklehnen während man zockt wie bei Dungeon Siege. Außerdem ist das Kampfsystem viefältiger die Spielmechanik im Allgemeinen und auch die Story ist äußerst gelungen und komplex.



> Der Vergleich hinkt also sehr!
> 
> Ich hab mir Wardens Keep nachgekauft.
> 
> ...



Hmm ab sowieso schon an der Sache gezweifelt, jetzt hat sich die Frage ob ich es mir kaufe erübrigt. Ich finde die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten im Lager sind ein toller Bestandteil des Spiels, warum hat man die nicht mit in die neue Burg übernommen?


----------



## Qonix (13. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Dragon Age: Origins soll nur eine verbesserte Version von Dungeon Siege sein?
> 
> Man kann die beiden Spiele überhaupt nicht vergleichen! Die Zwischensequenzen in Dragon Age: Origins sind auf Kinoniveau, die Dialoge sind ausschweifend und sehr gut geschrieben, die Charaktere haben ausgefallene und tiefgründige Persönlichkeiten und man kann sich nicht entspannt zurücklehnen während man zockt wie bei Dungeon Siege. Außerdem ist das Kampfsystem viefältiger die Spielmechanik im Allgemeinen und auch die Story ist äußerst gelungen und komplex.


Hehe, du hast meine Theorie gerade bestätigt. Eben, genau wie Dungeon Siege nur hald auf heutigem Niveau.

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, du hast meine Theorie gerade bestätigt. Eben, genau wie Dungeon Siege nur hald auf heutigem Niveau.
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



Dann doch eher wie NWN oder Baldur's Gate auf heutigem Niveau, von den Dialogen und Charakteren her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt schon etwas weiter und wollte mal ein kleines Fazit zum Spiel abgeben.
> 
> 
> Naja, als erste fällt mir immer mehr auf das es eigentlich nur eine neue Version von Dungeon Siege ist. Alles was dieses Spiel kann kennt man schon aus Dungeon Siege. Eine ganze Gruppe steuern / Pause drücken / den Mitlgiedern vorgefertigte Kampfbefehle geben / usw.
> ...


Ich musste lachen. Sry, aber Risen und Story auf Bioware-Niveau? Naja, Risen ist eher ein Rollenspiel, was sich auszeichnet durch die Erkundung der Welt. Story ist nett, aber weitem nicht gut. Die Story von DAO ist weitaus besser, besonders durch die Inszenierung und durch die vielen, vielen Gespräche mit seinen Gefährten und anderen NPC's. 

Und zum Vergleich mit Dungeon Siege: Sry, das hinkt. Dungeon Siege war mehr auf Hack'n'Slay ausgelegt, als es ein Dragon Age ist. Dragon Age kann man eher mit Neverwinter Nights oder dem geistigen Vorgänger Baldurs Gate vergleichen.


----------



## Qonix (13. November 2009)

Da steht nicht das Risen die bessere Story hat sondern das man sich mehr in der Story drinn fühlt. Lesen hilft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab hald seit Dungeon Siege 2 kein solches Spiel mehr gespielt also kenn ich dieses Neverding und Baldurs sowieso nicht aber naja, für micht ist es wie Dungeon Siege.

Ach ja, und viele viele viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiele Gespräche trifft es genau.  Wieviele Stunden vom Spiel verbringt man damit zu quatschen und seinen Gefährten Befehle zu geben als mal den Viecher ordentlich was aufs Maul zu geben.

Und was mich auch noch stört. Boah, die Welt ist ja sowas von eingeschränkt. Ich kann niergendwo runterfallen oder auch nur den kleinen Zeh ins Wasser halten. Aber am meisten musste ich lachen bei einer Quest als es hiess man müsse eine Bärenfamilie im Wald killen. War Grass und genau 1 Baum wo diese Bären waren. Wuhu, was für ein Wald. Ich seh in wohl vor lauter Bäumen nicht, ach ne, es gibt gar keine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da steht nicht das Risen die bessere Story hat sondern das man sich mehr in der Story drinn fühlt. Lesen hilft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich fühle mich bei Risen nicht wirklich in der Story drinne. Eher fühle mich in Risen hingezogen zu der nett gemachten Umgebung, nicht mehr.

Neverwinter Nights und Baldurs Gate erschienen früher als Dungeon Siege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist auf seine Story und auf diese Gespräche aufgebaut - und das ist auch gut so. Wer auf Action steht sollte Hack'n'Slays spielen und keine Rollenspiele, die definitiv auf Ihre gut inszenierte Story setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja die Welt ist eingeschränkt. Ist bei nahezu jeden Bioware Spiel so, da sie nicht die Weltenbauer sind, sondern die Geschichtenerzähler. Deshalb kann man Risen und Dragon Age nicht gerade gut vergleichen auch.


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> @Razyl:
> 
> du sagst so schön,Wer auf Action steht sollte Hack'n'Slays spielen und keine Rollenspiele, die definitiv auf Ihre gut inszenierte Story setzen
> 
> ...


Mit Action meine ich nun, andauernde Kämpfe ohne viel Story-"Gelaber". Und welche Cut-Version? Dragon Age erschien hier zu lange Uncut, auch hier zu lange spritzt das Blut nur und Köpfe fallen mehr oder minder realistisch ab.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. November 2009)

Die Kämpfe werden ja immer härter Oo Mein Tank kippt immernoch nach paar Schlägen um.


Übrigens mag ich Sten nicht. Er wirkt so ...naja....er redet nicht


----------



## Qonix (15. November 2009)

Wie will man denn das Spiel bitte auf schwer oder hard spielen?

Das ist ja völlig unmöglich wenn die Charakter schon nach der hälfte das Kampf bei Normal umkippen?!

Einfach alle Bosskämpf auslassen und zu erst Chars hochleveln und dann erst die Bosskämpfe?

Damit meine ich zum Beispiel jetzt den Kampf bei den Werwölfen. Wenn man die Werwölfe nicht umbringen will sondern sich anderes entscheidet. Da kommen ja so viele Gegner. Und ich habe 2 Magier und 2 Krieger wobei einer dieser Krieger der Golem ist ja ordentlich austeilt. Naja, auf leicht hab ich es dann geschafft.


----------



## Qonix (15. November 2009)

Hmm, ok dann mach ich das mal.

Aber erhöht Willenskraft nicht nur die Ausdauer wo er mehr Fähigkeiten einsetzen kann?


----------



## Qonix (16. November 2009)

Hehe, machmal ist man schon etwas doof.

Gestern Abend kam mir mal noch in den Sinn doch nochmal den Kampf mit den Werwölfen zu machen weil mein Krieger nicht in der Schildverteidigung war und ausserdem habe ich ganz Zeit seine Fähigkeit alles von Zaubern zu reinigen vergessen und schwupp waren die Werwölfe frei und der Kampf war sowas von easy. Naja, lieber spät als nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2009)

An alle die die Asche schon gefunden haben



Spoiler



Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Wenn man jezt nicht das Blut und die Urne kippt muss ja den Typen draussen killen und bekommt dann das Horn um den Drachen zu rufen. Hat es irgendwer geschafft das Vieh zu killen? Bei leicht hab ich ihn gerade mal etwas mehr als die Hälfte seines Lebensbalken abgezogen. Mein Chars sind übrigens Stufe 13.


----------



## SeelenGeist (19. November 2009)

Qonix, mit Level 13 sollte man dies auch nicht wirklich versuchen,
hab gelesen, dass es mit ~18 eher sinnvoll wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jedoch hab ich auch mal eine Frage:

Ich möchte gerne 2x Einhand Krieger nehmen und dementsprechend auch die Fähigkeiten wählen,
jedoch wie sollte man so einen Krieger skillen? Ich dachte an 2:1 - 2 STR und 1 DEX pro Level
oder wäre das eher schwachsinn?


----------



## Varghoud (19. November 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne 2x Einhand Krieger nehmen und dementsprechend auch die Fähigkeiten wählen,
> jedoch wie sollte man so einen Krieger skillen? Ich dachte an 2:1 - 2 STR und 1 DEX pro Level
> oder wäre das eher schwachsinn?



Also, meinst du 2 Krieger oder 2 Waffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab das jetzt nicht ganz deiner Frage entnehmen können.

Sollte es der erste Fall sein, empfehle ich dir, den Krieger auf Templer zu spezialisieren, der versteht sich auf den Kampf mit Einhandwaffen und gebraucht zusätzlich einen Schild, sofern du ihm noch einige Skillpunkte im(ich glaub es heißt so)"Kämpfer"-Bereich gibst(weiß den Namen nicht mehr)


----------



## SeelenGeist (19. November 2009)

Also, 2 Waffen und einen Krieger, ich dachte an Plünderer und Berserker,
geiler Schaden und kann sich nebenbei dabei heilen.

Ich skill nun 36 auf Beweglichkeit (laut einem guide), damit ich die Fähigkeiten nutzen
kann. Dann gut auf Stärke skillen und nebenbei bissl Leben, falls ich doch mal angegriffen werde.


----------



## Meriane (21. November 2009)

Hab mir eben das Geistheiler Buch gekauft, aber ich kann das nirgendwo in meinem Inventar finden!
DEr Händler hat es nicht mehr aber ich finde es nicht :/
Weiß jemand was ich machen soll?


----------



## Trinithi (21. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hab mir eben das Geistheiler Buch gekauft, aber ich kann das nirgendwo in meinem Inventar finden!
> DEr Händler hat es nicht mehr aber ich finde es nicht :/
> Weiß jemand was ich machen soll?




Wenn es ein Spezialisierungsbuch ist, dann müsste es nach dem Kauf automatisch freigeschaltet worden sein.
Schau mal bei Morrigan ob sie sich auf Geistheiler spezialisieren kann.


----------



## Meriane (21. November 2009)

JO geht, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (22. November 2009)

Gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (22. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hab mir eben das Geistheiler Buch gekauft, aber ich kann das nirgendwo in meinem Inventar finden!
> DEr Händler hat es nicht mehr aber ich finde es nicht :/
> Weiß jemand was ich machen soll?



Oh, und wo hast du es gekauft? Wollte meinen Magier erstmal auf Geistheilung spezialisieren, und dann mit 14 auf Blutmagie, es dauert nämlich noch bis ich sie freischalten kann, weil 



Spoiler



ich Jowan noch nicht befreit habe und erst Arl Eamon mithilfe der Heiligen Asche Andrastes heilen muss.


----------



## Trinithi (22. November 2009)

Ich hab das Buch heute noch in Denerim gesehen. 
"Wundersame Dinge" Dings... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Marktplatz noch hinter der Taverne


----------



## Meriane (22. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Oh, und wo hast du es gekauft? Wollte meinen Magier erstmal auf Geistheilung spezialisieren, und dann mit 14 auf Blutmagie, es dauert nämlich noch bis ich sie freischalten kann, weil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Asche selbst musst du für Blutmagie doch auch noch nicht gefundne haben


----------



## PC-Flo (23. November 2009)

Hey,

da ich morgen das Spiel erhalte und noch überhaupt nicht weiß welche Klasse ich wähen sollte bitte ich euch um eure Hilfe.

Also vorweg mal gesagt, mir ist es egal ob es ein Krieger, Mage oder Schurke wird... Ob Heal, DD oder Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weiß ich noch nicht sehr viel über das Spiel... desshalb meine Bitte.

Könntet Ihr bitte eine kleine Review eurer Klassen schreiben?
Wie sie euch gefallen, was besonders gut ist und natürlich auch was weniger beeindruckt.
Qas eure Klasse auszeichnet (Spells und Special Fähigkeiten oder sowas)

(Bitte um genaue bezeichnung eurer Klasse z.B. Mage mit Healspecc)

währe super !

Danke


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. November 2009)

Nimm am besten einen Mage und entscheide dich dann, ob du aus ihm einen extrem guten tank (Arkaner Krieger mit Schwerer Rüstung), einen extrem guten Damagedealer (Geht mit jeder Skillung) oder einen lächerlich guten Heiler (Geistheiler) machst...


----------



## LiangZhou (28. November 2009)

Ich hab heute nach langer Desmotivation mal wieder gespielt und muss jetzt einfach mal fragenw as ich falsch mach Oo

Denerim, Zufallskamp auf der Straße gegen Gangmitglieder. 10 Gegner davon ein Anführer und zwei Bogenschützen. Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso meine beiden Tanks nach 4 Sekunden umfallen und der Schaden nicht reicht um auch nur drei oder vier Gegner zu plätten.

Meine Gruppe besteht aus:

Leliana (Rogue / Archer)
Alistair (Warrior / Shield)
Morrigan (Mage / Shapeshifter)
Und mein Charakter (Warrior / Shield)


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Qonix (28. November 2009)

kein Heiler / zu wenig Pots / schlechte Ausrsüstung / falsche Taktik


----------



## LiangZhou (28. November 2009)

Die Ausrüstung ist in Ordnung und viele pots nützen nichts wenn ich sterbe bevor der Cooldown fertig ist :O


----------



## Deanne (28. November 2009)

Einige Kämpfe sind ziemlich knifflig, wenn man keinen Heiler dabei hat. Wenn dir die Zwischenkämpfe schon schwerfallen, dann versuch dich mal an einem der höheren Wiedergänger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du solltest auf jeden Fall einen Heiler mitnehmen, wenn deine Tanks so schnell umfallen. Entweder du hast Wynne in deiner Gruppe und stellst sie per Taktik als Heiler ab, oder du lässt Morrigan diesen Job übernehmen, indem du sie ein paar Heil-Zauber lernen lässt. 
Ich würde Wynne aber immer vorziehen. Auf diese Art müsste dein Heiler eigentlich rechtzeitig reagieren, bevor deine Tanks umkippen. Ich persönlich lasse den Anführer auch immer stehen und konzentriere mich auf die Bogenschützen. Da ich einen Heiler habe, kümmert sich in meiner Gruppe (meine Schurkin, Alistair als Tank, Morri als DD und Wynne als Heal) Morrigan um alle Fernkämpfer, die daher auch recht schnell umfallen.

Ansonsten solltest du in den Taktiken einstellen, dass deine Chars früh genug einen Verband benutzen. 
Um den CD kommst du aber trotzdem nicht herum. Deshalb rate ich dir zu einem Heiler.


----------



## Meriane (28. November 2009)

2 Tanks aber keinen Heiler, ich würd dann Alistair ersetzen durch Wynne


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> 2 Tanks aber keinen Heiler, ich würd dann Alistair ersetzen durch Wynne


Ist Wynne nicht die aus dem Turm?


----------



## Qonix (28. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist Wynne nicht die aus dem Turm?


Jup

Und das mit der Kampftaktik ist immer so eine Sache. Es kommt darauf an wie stark der Hauptgegener ist und dann entscheidet man ob man erst mal den Boss umnietet oder erst seine Gefolge dem Erdboden gleich macht.


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jup


Also bei mir lebt die nicht mehr. Wer sich mir in den Weg stellt, hat ein Problem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also bei mir lebt die nicht mehr. Wer sich mir in den Weg stellt, hat ein Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Und das mit der Kampftaktik ist immer so eine Sache. Es kommt darauf an wie stark der Hauptgegener ist und dann entscheidet man ob man erst mal den Boss umnietet oder erst seine Gefolge dem Erdboden gleich macht.



Wenn das Gefolge aus Magiern besteht, sollte man die auf jeden Fall zuerst umnieten. Die machen ordentlich Schaden bzw. frosten dich ein. Das gilt zumindest für die Magier, die man auf dem Weg zur Andrastes Asche antrifft. Bogenschützen setze ich aus dem Grund zuerst mit Morrigan außer Gefecht,  da sonst meine Nahkämpfer ziemlich umständlich zu ihnen hoch laufen und dabei gelegentlich noch andere Gruppen pullen.

Bei einem relativ harten Boss, haue ich lieber gleich die Adds um, bevor die mir im Kampf zusätzliche Probleme bereiten. Der eine oder andere geplante Kampf hingegen lässt sich allerdings durchaus schneller beenden, wenn man den Anführer runterhaut.

Ich muss trotzdem sagen, dass ich einen Heiler in der Gruppe als sehr angenehm empfinde und Wynne nicht mehr missen möchte. Okay, abgesehen davon, dass ihre belehrende, schulmeisterliche Art (sie erklärt uA. Alistair, wo die Babies herkommen *____*) manchmal etwas nervt.


----------



## Trinithi (29. November 2009)

Das ist doch das geile daran^^ 

Bin das ein oder andere Mal fast vom Sofa gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss es bei Gelegenheit noch mal spielen.

(Edit: Ich rede von den Sprüchen)


----------



## Deanne (29. November 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> Das ist doch das geile daran^^
> 
> Bin das ein oder andere Mal fast vom Sofa gefallen
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Wobei ich Wynnes Art manchmal etwas nervig finde. Die Gespräche zwischen Morrigan und Leliana bzw. Morrigan und Alistair hingegen finde ich auch ziemlich unterhaltsam.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. November 2009)

Okay hab mich jetzt entschlossen neu zu beginnen (Soweit war ich ja letztendlich doch nicht) Meint ihr das es viel Ausmacht wenn ich trotz einem Punkt in Schildskillung (Wegen Mensch als Rasse) den Rest in Zweihand stecke?


----------



## Qonix (2. Dezember 2009)

So, bin am Montag nach fast 70 Stunden Spielzeit fertig geworden.

Am Anfang hat mich ja das Spiel nicht so gefesselt aber ab der Hälfte war es einfach genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (2. Dezember 2009)

ich hab schurke, alistar als tank, wynn als heiler und mor als range dd. spiels grad zum 4 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Dezember 2009)

Sorry für einen kurzen Ausflug ins OT, aber hier fragen macht Sinn da es hier genug Zocker gibt.
Die dt. Version die man bei Amazon kaufen kann ist ganz sicher uncut, von Änderungen ist nichts bekannt und man könnte bedenkenlos zuschlagen, oder? Mir ist nämlich gerade aufgefallen, daß der Preis in den letzten 2 Tagen mal eben um fast 20 Euro gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jetzt auf 34,97 Euro). Mal´n 10er kenn ich, aber größere Preisstürze *bei aktuellen Games* bin ich eher von angepassten Versionen (also "Ladenhütern") gewohnt. PS3 und X-Box liegen aber immer noch über 50&#8364;.


EDIT (00:46) :
Jetzt leck mich doch einer am..... nu ist der Preis wieder rauf auf 44,95 Euro. Würfeln die die Preise täglich aus, oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte ich doch mal vor einer Stunde zugeschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (2. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay hab mich jetzt entschlossen neu zu beginnen (Soweit war ich ja letztendlich doch nicht) Meint ihr das es viel Ausmacht wenn ich trotz einem Punkt in Schildskillung (Wegen Mensch als Rasse) den Rest in Zweihand stecke?



Ne macht gar nix, kannst ruhig auf 2hand skillen



> So, bin am Montag nach fast 70 Stunden Spielzeit fertig geworden.
> 
> Am Anfang hat mich ja das Spiel nicht so gefesselt aber ab der Hälfte war es einfach genial. top.gif



Seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hatte das Spiel schon nach 35h durch, iwie hab ich wohl doch ein paar Nebenquests ausgelassen -.-

Hatte selbst nen Mage, dann noch Alistair (Tank), Wynne (Heiler) und Morrigan (DD)

3 Mages und jeder hatte nen übelsten AoE Spell, das war ganz geil ^^


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin jetzt bei 36 Stunden und momentan in den Tiefen Wegen unterwegs. Habe aber auch die eine oder andere Nebenquest erledigt und viel Mühe in die Beziehungen zu meinen Gefährten gesteckt. Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich ältere Savegames neu geladen habe, nur weil ich ein bestimmtes Ending anstrebe, oh man. ^^


----------



## Hekka (7. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich hab heute nach langer Desmotivation mal wieder gespielt und muss jetzt einfach mal fragenw as ich falsch mach Oo
> 
> Denerim, Zufallskamp auf der Straße gegen Gangmitglieder. 10 Gegner davon ein Anführer und zwei Bogenschützen. Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso meine beiden Tanks nach 4 Sekunden umfallen und der Schaden nicht reicht um auch nur drei oder vier Gegner zu plätten.
> 
> ...



Ich kam da ohne Heiler ganz gut durch, hab zwar auch 1 - Anläufe gebraucht aber hat gefunzt!

Leliane Assa
Alistair Krieger/Deff
Mein Char Krieger/OFF
Morrigan hat einige ganz nette Fähigkeiten mit zunehmenden LVL und pustet oft am Schluß wenn 2 - 3 Gegener alleine noch um wenn alle Gruppenmitglieder schon am Boden liegen!
So gesehn kann man sie zu einer tickenden Zeitbombe auf Grund ihrer Fähigkeiten gestalten, einziges minus was sie hat sie motzt zurück was das Zeug hält!

Es gibt aber auch wirklich kniffige Bosskämpfe wie z.B. der Endboss in den tiefen Wegen wo ich Wynne einsetze zum heilen und Leliana weglasse!

Mach den Wächterturm wo die Rüstung von Sophie dropt und für Morrigan ein wirklich guter Stab  unter anderem kannst du dir dann noch das Sternenschwert vom Schmied herstellen lassen, wenn du das Gestein in dem Krater gefunden hast, du kannst das Schwert dann auch noch mit 3 Steinen aufwerten da es noch 3 leere Sloots hat und du bist fürs erste gut ausgerüstet!

Für Alistar dropt Templerrüssi im Magierturm oder in den tiefen Wegen um 50 Gold bei Ruck bekommst du auch eine! Vor allem lass Morrigan Kräuterkunde brav lernen Verbände und Tränke wirst du viele brauchen!













Mit den Sachen solltest du eigentlich durch kommen!


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Qonix (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab Morrigan geschnappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Kann man nach dem ende von dragon age eigentlich weiter spielen?
hab da was vonwegen dlcs gehört aber was sind das und wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Earthfury (16. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Kann man nach dem ende von dragon age eigentlich weiter spielen?
> hab da was vonwegen dlcs gehört aber was sind das und wie funktioniert das?



Nein, das Spiel ist zuende. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist kein weiterspielen möglich.

offizielle DLC's sind aktuell:

Die Wächter-Festung

In Stein gefangen (bei jedem erworbenen Spiel enthalten.)

Diese beiden bisher veröffentlichten AddIns, sind nach dem Dörfchen Lothering spielbar.

In ein paar Wochen folgt dann noch das AddIn "Rückkehr nach Ostagar" wie die beiden anderen wohl nach Lothering spielbar.


Um diese DLC's zu erhalten, musst Du das Spiel bei Bioware registrieren, die Keys eingeben (freischalten) dann kannst Du sie im Startmenu des Spiels herunterladen.


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Earthfury schrieb:


> Nein, das Spiel ist zuende. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist kein weiterspielen möglich.
> 
> offizielle DLC's sind aktuell:
> 
> ...


Was heißt derzeit?besteht die möglichkeit das daraus noch was wird?

Und die DLC's hab ich ja aber wo füge ich die ein oder so?nen freund hat die mir heute auf meine festplatte gezogen

* The Stone Prisoner
* Warden's Keep
* The Edge
* Embri's Many Pockets
* Helm of the Deep
* The Lucky Stone
* The Lion's Paw
* Amulet of the War Mage
* The Wicked Oath
* Memory Band
* Feral Wolf Charm
* Guildmaster's Belt
* Band of Fire
* Dalish Promise Ring
* Blood dragon armor
* Mark of Vigilance


----------



## Earthfury (16. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiel soll ja 2 Jahre minimum mit Content versorgt werden, also hoffe ich darauf, das Bioware mit irgendeinem AddIn das "Ende" öffnet, um danach weiterzuspielen. Mehr dazu nicht, Spoilergefahr.


Zu Deinem mehr oder weniger inoffiziell besorgten Content.

Dafür nutzt Du vorrausgesetzt die Files die Du oben erwähnst sind DAZIP Files DAupdater, damit kannst Du diese Dinge ins Spiel "reinladen"

Der DAupdater befindet sich standardmäßig in .../Dragon Age/bin_ship

Starten, Files auswählen --->installieren

Im Spiel kannst Du dann unter "Inhalte zum Herunterladen" nachschauen, was Dragon Age zusätzlich installiert hat.


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Earthfury schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll ja 2 Jahre minimum mit Content versorgt werden, also hoffe ich darauf, das Bioware mit irgendeinem AddIn das "Ende" öffnet, um danach weiterzuspielen. Mehr dazu nicht, Spoilergefahr.
> 
> 
> Zu Deinem mehr oder weniger inoffiziell besorgten Content.
> ...


Danke das du aufs spoilern achtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(blöder smiley, lieber den hier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Und danke für den rest der infos.Meinst du ich soltle die addins schon jetzt installieren oder lieber dan am ende des spiels?
Mir sagte mein freund auch das dafür dan extra save erstellt wird


----------



## Earthfury (16. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Danke das du aufs spoilern achtest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die ganzen Items auf Deiner Liste nützen Dir zum Ende des Spiels eh nichts mehr, dafür sind sie teilweise zu schwach etc.

Wächterfeste und in Stein gefangen solltest mMn ziemlich zu Anfang des Spiels machen, Der Golem ist ziemlich nützlich/spassig dazu, die zusätzlichen Items die Du in den jeweiligen Gebieten des Zusatzcontents bekommst, sind auch extrem hilfreich, und nicht zu verachten, also ich mach die beiden Quests eigentlich immer direkt nach Lothering.

Was meinst Du mit Extra save ?

Dir ist doch eh überall das speichern erlaubt, und slots für Speicherstände hats mehr als genug.


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Earthfury schrieb:


> Die ganzen Items auf Deiner Liste nützen Dir zum Ende des Spiels eh nichts mehr, dafür sind sie teilweise zu schwach etc.
> 
> Wächterfeste und in Stein gefangen solltest mMn ziemlich zu Anfang des Spiels machen, Der Golem ist ziemlich nützlich/spassig dazu, die zusätzlichen Items die Du in den jeweiligen Gebieten des Zusatzcontents bekommst, sind auch extrem hilfreich, und nicht zu verachten, also ich mach die beiden Quests eigentlich immer direkt nach Lothering.
> 
> ...


das vor dem "ende" ein extra save erstellt wird für sowas


----------



## Earthfury (16. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das vor dem "ende" ein extra save erstellt wird für sowas




Puuuh...kann sein, hab ich nicht drauf geachtet gehabt.


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Noch ne frage unzwar:
Ich hab jetzt die Dalish auf meiner seite,bin nähmlich sofort in den wald nach lothering und nun in redcliff gelandet,und alles was ich dort mache gefällt sven und morrigan nicht....
Bei Morrigan hab ich ziemlich viel ruf und sie ist stark und owen ist auch ziemlich brauchbar.
Leilanna hab ich noch und den hund im austausch.Aber die hab ich kaum genutzt
Kann ich irgendwie vermeiden das ich bei morrigan ruf verlieren?
hab die nähmlich schon fast am ende also bei +71.
das einzigste was ich tuhen kann ist einfach abzulehenen dem dorf zu helfen das gefällt zwar allistar nicht den anderen beiden schon.


----------



## Earthfury (17. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Noch ne frage unzwar:
> Ich hab jetzt die Dalish auf meiner seite,bin nähmlich sofort in den wald nach lothering und nun in redcliff gelandet,und alles was ich dort mache gefällt sven und morrigan nicht....
> Bei Morrigan hab ich ....



Tja, das ist nunmal die Zwickmühle, die dir auferlegt wird. Wenn Du dich mit "dunklen" Gestalten umgibst, wollen diese natürlich auch dementsprechende Aktionen sehen. Was machst Du, hörst du auf das was dir gesagt wird, oder entscheidest Du für Dich selbst ?

Tipp am Rande, die Händler von Ferelden bietet ziemlich viele Geschenke an, damit bekommst Du eigentlich jeden deiner Gefährten auf deine Seite, egal wie Du dich entscheidest.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> [...] das einzigste was ich tuhen kann ist einfach abzulehenen dem dorf zu helfen das gefällt zwar allistar nicht den anderen beiden schon.


Wie Vorposter schon sagte: Das ist die Zwickmühle - Wie im richtigen Leben auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Machst du dein eigenes Ding, triffst deine eigenen Entscheidungen von richtig und falsch, gut und böse? Oder richtest du dich danach, was andere von dir wollen? Abzuwägen und die Meinung der anderen zu hören, ist immer gut. Aber so oder so: Du trägst die Verantwortung für deine Entscheidungen, auch wenn du dich nach Morrigan & Co richtest.
Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Das wird dir im Spiel später auch nochmal vor Augen geführt, wenn du die Questreihe für die "Asche von Andraste" für Redcliffe machst.


----------



## Vanth1 (17. Dezember 2009)

wechsele ich morrigan gegen die schurkin bekommt morrigan dan minus punkte?Also wenn sie grad nicht an der party teilnimmt während ich beschließen zu helfen?


naja mit rl kannste es nicht vergleichen!
Es ist ein spiel und um es richtig mal zu spielen musste wohl auch redcliff angehen^^


Gibt es eigentlich auch andere gestalten?Weil dieser Sven macht zwar schaden nervt aber unheimlich irgendwie ^^


----------



## Earthfury (17. Dezember 2009)

Nein, niemand bekommt Minuspunkte, wenn Du ihn austauschst gegen ein anderes Mitglied der Party.

Das ist ein offline-RPG, warum probierst Du nicht etwas rum, wozu sonst Speichern ?^^

Sicher gibts mehr Mitglieder als Morrigan, Alistair, Sten und dem häßlichen Viech was sich Wolfshund schimpft *lach*

Finden Du sie musst. Das Deine Prüfung ist.


----------



## Vanth1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Earthfury schrieb:


> Nein, niemand bekommt Minuspunkte, wenn Du ihn austauschst gegen ein anderes Mitglied der Party.
> 
> Das ist ein offline-RPG, warum probierst Du nicht etwas rum, wozu sonst Speichern ?^^
> 
> ...


ich glaub einen davon den ich bekommen sollte getötet ich habe.....zur dunklen seite gewandert ich bin?


----------



## Earthfury (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab Leliana vergessen zu erwähnen, die Schwester aus Lothering...

Sten ist nen guter Typ, um Ihn im Käfig zu lassen. Mit dem werd ich in tausend Jahren nicht warm, da kann er auch in seinem Käfig vergammeln...

vermutlich meinst Du Zevran...?

ne, ist nicht schlimm.

Dir entgehen nur mitunter köstliche Dialoge, sowie natürlich die persönlichen Quests derjenigen die nicht zu deiner Party gehören. Was aber nichts an der Lösbarkeit der primären Aufgabe ändert.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Dezember 2009)

bei der mensch adeligen kampagne hat man ja den bruder namens fergus.
Später in ostagar wird gesagt er sei noch nicht eingetroffen doer er sei schon da aber beschäftigt,habs vergessen.....

Aber man sieht ihn ja nicht mehr im verlauf des geschehens,stirbt er da eigentlich auch oder was ist mit ihm?

ist mir irgendwie beim spielen heute so eingefallen^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Dezember 2009)

So, noch ein paar Tipps für Vanth.

Morrigan rum zu bekommen ist sehr einfach. Im späteren Verlauf des Spiels bekommst du noch ein paar Gegenstände und Quest die bei ihr den Ruf locker auf 100 pushen.

Wegen den ganzen kleinen Addons. Diese kannst du spielen bis du dich auf den weg machst um den Erzdämon zu killen. Danach ist das Spiel zu Ende und wird wohl erst mit einem grösseren Addon weiter spielbar werden.


----------



## Hekka (22. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bei der mensch adeligen kampagne hat man ja den bruder namens fergus.
> Später in ostagar wird gesagt er sei noch nicht eingetroffen doer er sei schon da aber beschäftigt,habs vergessen.....
> 
> Aber man sieht ihn ja nicht mehr im verlauf des geschehens,stirbt er da eigentlich auch oder was ist mit ihm?
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht wie weit du bist aber du triffst ihn wieder spiel es mal durch!


----------



## Areos (23. Dezember 2009)

hatte auch jemand den bug das im magierturm wenn man im nichts ist die formen zwar ausgeschaltet sind aber der skin sich nicht zum normalen verändert? hab jetzt den teil durch aber musste jedesl nen rüssi teil ab- und anlegen das ich meinen normalen skin hab sonst hing es zb bei der geistform


btw was mich jetzt nervt ist das die plünderer spezi nicht mehr bekomm und das leliana auf 100% is aber ich wohl 1 falschen satz gesagt hab und sie keine optionen auf küssen/sex mehr hat. morrigan is auf anschlag 100 und liebe


----------



## Qonix (23. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst sie auch nur ein Mal poppen und das wars dann. Küssen sollte aber gehen.


----------



## Areos (24. Dezember 2009)

jo morrigan will schon nicht mehr ich sag auch net wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bei leliana komm ich garnet näher ran und hab keine gesprächsoptionen mehr.

naja ich spiels eh nochmal durch da werd ich das mal anders angehen.


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Du kannst sie auch nur ein Mal poppen und das wars dann. Küssen sollte aber gehen.



Also ich kann Alistair regelmäßig poppen und abknutschen.


----------



## Qonix (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich durfte nur 2 Mal ran. Das erste Mal und dann noch am Schluss. Voll fies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagres (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Dragon Age jetzt auch durchgespielt und es ist wirklich ein hammer Spiel! Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit kaum ein Spiel, welches mich bis 4 Uhr morgens wach gehalten hat. Die Story war cool, die Charaktere toll ausgearbeitet und die Quest waren voller Entscheidungsfreiheit. Grade diese Freiheit war teilweise echt erdrückend, da man nie wusste, was richtig und was falsch ist und alles positive und negative Konsequenzen haben konnte, welche sich teils erst viel später gezeigt haben.

Und ich hoffe, dass ich Morrigan wiedersehen werde :-)


----------



## SquallPM (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, 

ich hab mit DA ein kleines Problem. Ich hab mir das Spiel per EA Downloader als Deluxe Edition gekauft. Das Spiel an sich geht auch. Nur weis ich nicht wie ich an die Zusätze kommen soll. Denn einen Key zum Freischaltet hab ich ja nicht dabei. Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich an die Deluxezusätze komme?


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2009)

Auf der Bestellseite steht doch:
"* An email containing a code and download instructions will be available."

Ich würde also mal in die E-Mails / Spam-Filter schauen.


btw.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> leliana auf 100% is aber ich wohl 1 falschen satz gesagt hab und sie keine optionen auf küssen/sex mehr hat. morrigan is auf anschlag 100 und liebe



bei leliana gibt es ein problem wenn du bestimmte gesprächsoptionen durch geschenke praktisch "überspringst". Wenn du ihr also viele geschenke machst, weil du sie zufällig gerade dabei hast und loswerden willst, steigt ihre sympathie sprunghaft zu stark an und gespraechsoptionen verschwinden dann. Einfach solange beleidigen bis die sympathie wieder weiter unten ist sollte das problem aber loesen.

@tikume



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (5. Januar 2010)

Huhu leute icvh brauche mal eure Hilfe...

Ich muss auch sagen das ich in dem Spiele genre neu binn und DAO mein erstes spiel in der Art ist. Und es hat mich einfach in seinen bann gezogen ich merke beim zocken garnicht wie die zeit vergeht einfach nur klasse das spiel.

Aber ich habe ein paar Probleme die ich nicht verstehe oder übersehen kann und nicht weiter komme.

Hab schon ne Thread eröffnet und wurde zu dem hier weitergeleitet und da ich imer noch ratlos binn hie rmeine fragen.

Ich Spiele einen Elfen Magier der lvl 17 geworden ist. Ich habe schon 2 Spezialiesierungspunkte aber kann sie nicht verteilen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich den weg der Arkane Magie einschlage nur wie?

Ich habe erfahren das Man Bei den Elfen durch ne miniquest an diese Spezialiesierung kommen soll aber ich finde die nicht. ich habe bei den elfen soweit ich weiss schon alles gemacht und einmal hab ich so ne quest gemacht die hies glaube ich "geheimnisse eines Magiers" binn mir abe rnicht mehr sicher. Da musste ich 4 Teile finde wo man die grabsteine bewegen musste. Am ende der questreihe hatte ich die Molochrüstung für den herrn Alistar zusammen aber keine spezi >.<''.
hab ich irgend was über sehen?

Das formwandeln kann mir Morrigan beibringen das war mir eigentlich schon klar durch die gespräche...

Und Soweit ich verstanden habe hätte ich die Blutmagie erlernen können in dem Tempel bei den Drachen wo ich das Blut in die Asche hätte giessen sollen. Glaube ich zumindest jedenfalls hab ich den typen gekillt und mache jetzt den spiesrutenlauf weill den weg der Blutmagie wollte ich eigentlich nicht einschlagen da das meine bisherige spielweise total verändern würde.

Jedenfalls entweder habe ich es "überlesen" oder in dem moment einfach nicht gepeillt wegen der Arkane Magie was ziemlich kagge währe da man ja im spiel nicht zurück kann. 

Aber währe nett wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Hell


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

*****SPOILER*****
-Blutmagie lernst du in der traumwelt, wo du den jungen befreist wenn du dich auf den handel mit dem daemon einlaesst
-Arkane Magie bekommst du wenn du in dem dungeon, in dem auch der brustpanzer der moloch ruestung ist, relativ am anfang einen geist aus einer phiole befreist. Als tip.. TAB-Taste gedrückt halten, ansonsten ist die phiole sehr schwierig zu finden. In dem raum befindet sich ein altar mit einer vertiefung.
-im tempel wo die drachen sind kannst du die plünderer spezialisierung fuer krieger freischalten nicht den arkanen magier

In dem link kannst du in einem video sehen wo du genau hinmusst. Da das losgeloest ist von der normalen story kannst du die spezialisierung freischalten wann du willst, auch spaeter wenn du den dungeon eigentlich schon "durch" hast
http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/dragon...nlock/565521428


----------



## Electricwolf (6. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Ich hab ein Problm mit der Quest "Hoffnung einer Mutter". ich hab den Sohn gefunden und auch so shcon alles in Orzammar erledigt aber diese Filda steht nicht da wo sie stehen soll, generell is sie nicht mehr aufzufinden ich hab die quest aber noch im Logg...und es nervt bräuchte die nur abgeben und weg wär sie....

hat einer ne Ahnung was da los ist? oder hat das selbe problem?

ich hab shcon unzählige foren durchstöbert steht nirgendwo was...

zur Info is die PS3 version.

würde mich über ne Antwort freuen.

mfg.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (6. Januar 2010)

@sibilis

1000 Dank da Video hat mir sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eine frage ist noch offen. Man bekommt ja insgesamt 2 Punkte für die Spezialisierungen. Ist der 2. Punkt um eine 2. Erlernen zu können? Oder man kann nur eine erlernen und die ist quasi zum wechseln da?^^

fragen über fragen ich weiss...

@Electricwolf

Die steht doch isrgendwo un betet ist mir noch in erinnerung sonst nochmal die ganze stadt abklappern das ich ich auch ständig gemacht wenn ich mir nicht sicher war ^^. Oder kann es sein da du Iwas in der geschichte verändet hasst das die villeicht nicht mehr da ist? Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele möglichkeiten es gibt aber könnte ja sein.


----------



## sibilis (6. Januar 2010)

Du kannst 2 spezialisierungen freischalten. Also beispielsweise arkaner krieger und heiler. Ich würde mindestens einen magier die heilfspezialisierung lernen lassen und dort dann die gruppenheilung und den resurrect lernen lassen.


----------



## Electricwolf (6. Januar 2010)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> @Electricwolf
> 
> Die steht doch isrgendwo un betet ist mir noch in erinnerung sonst nochmal die ganze stadt abklappern das ich ich auch ständig gemacht wenn ich mir nicht sicher war ^^. Oder kann es sein da du Iwas in der geschichte verändet hasst das die villeicht nicht mehr da ist? Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele möglichkeiten es gibt aber könnte ja sein.



wenn ich das nihct shcon Hundert mal gemacht hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. mittlerweile hab ich die Sorge das ich sie getötet habe weil dort wo sie stehen sollte leichen liegen...... naja das eine quest wird meine statistik shcon nicht zu serh schmälern :/

trotzdem danke

mfg


----------



## Qonix (6. Januar 2010)

So, im März kommt das erste Addon.

Freu mich schon so darauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (7. Januar 2010)

Also Ich habe das Game jetzt zu Ende mit meinem magier und habe nur den Arkanekrieger erlernt und muss sagen der arkane krieger ist naja... sehr wiederstandsfähig aber genau so schnell oom^^. Da ich das spiel das erste mal durchgespielt habe hab ichs auch "Leicht" gespielt und auf der Leichten stufe braucht man eigentlich keine Spezialiesierungen um das spiel zu meistern. Klar mit ist es immer einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich finde das spiel einfach nur genial. Aber jetzt weiss ichw as ich besser machen kann oder anders und spiele es nochmal mit meinem menschen Schurken durch und versuche möglichst alles zu machen was geht.

weill einiges hab ich vergessen zu erledigen und das hat mich dann am schluss trotz super ende schon ein bisschen generft :/. Deswegen auf ein neues! xD

Freue mich auch schon riesig auf das Addon!


----------



## TheOneWG (14. Januar 2010)

[font=Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]Das regt mich nun total auf. Ich habe den neuen DLC gestern Abend durchgespielt und danach meine Reise fortgesetzt. Nun lese ich heute Morgen, dass EA den DLC aufgrund eines Problems vom Marktplatz genommen hat. Natürlich habe ich den DLC entfernt. Wer weiß zu welchen Problemen das noch führen kann. Vor dem löschen stelle ich mir noch die Frage, ob das wohl mein Savegame ruiniert. Leichtgläubig gehe ich davon aus, dass Bioware solch einen Fehler schon nicht machen wird. Ich lösche also den DLC, starte das Spiel und kann mein Savegame NICHT mehr laden. Natürlich weil mir die Erweiterung fehlt. 

Danke Bioware! Endlich bin ich wieder motiviert DAO weiterzuspielen und dann verbockt ihr es. Ich lade doch jetzt keinen Spielstand, der 4 Spielstunden zurückliegt. Da kriege ich gerade wirklich einen Hals. Ich sehe das schon kommen, dass der DLC nun Monatelang nicht zurückkommt und dann auch inkompatibel ist, falls man ihn schon durchgespielt hat.

Wenn ihr den DLC schon gezogen habt, überlegt euch das mit dem löschen gut.[/font]


----------



## Teal (14. Januar 2010)

Oh ja... Ich spiele DAO ja auf dem PC, darum wars zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm, da der DLC da ja noch gar nicht verbreitet wurde. Aber eine nochmalige Verschiebung ist schon sehr ätzend... Habe mich auch darauf gefreut, da ich vor Kurzem erst den ersten Durchgang abgeschlossen habe und direkt weiter machen wollte, mit dem nächsten DLC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw...: Dragon Age: Origins-Gruppe bei MyBuffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (19. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, im März kommt das erste Addon.
> 
> Freu mich schon so darauf.
> 
> ...




Joa endlich!
Also das ist kein DLC oder ?nen richtiges Addon zum kaufen?

Ich habs jetzt durchgespielt und fand das ende sehr geil aber auch traurig .....
Bzw weiss ich jetzt wenigstens das der abschied nicht für immer war und die mit dem dicken bauch (spoiler code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in diesem gebiet auftauchen wird.

Aber wies aussieht wird man wohl nicht mehr mit seinem Hauptchar spielen oder?
Weil ich finds schade das SIE abhaut und ich z.b. hab ausgewählt das ich mich auf die suche nach IHR mache.
Und wenn man den Hauptchar nicht mehr in der Erweiterung spielt ist das schon sehr traurig für die story line^^


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2010)

Awakening ist ein richtiges Addon, richtig. So mit Packung und Datenträger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spielzeit soll zwischen 20 und 30 Stunden liegen... Man kann seinen alten Char weiter spielen, oder einen "neuen" Warden aus Orlais ins Feld schicken. Bin ich ja mal gespannt, die DLCs waren bisher ja eher "naja"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich werde wohl mein eigenen Char benutzen.Der hat bei mir überlebt^^


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2010)

Bei mir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre halt schön, wenn der mal im Social auftauchen würde, aber trotz der Vorschläge des off. DA:O-Forums kriege ich den nicht online gestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, wo ich meine Waffen verzaubern lassen kann? Konnte es bisher nur 1 Mal, relativ zu Beginn des Spiels bei dem dummen Zwerg.


----------



## Asayur (21. Januar 2010)

Der "dumme" Zwerg wie du ihn nennst ist nicht dumm, es hat andere Gründe (aber die sollst du selbst herausfinden *g*) und steht eigentlich immer in deinem Lager neben seinem Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (21. Januar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Der "dumme" Zwerg wie du ihn nennst ist nicht dumm, es hat andere Gründe (aber die sollst du selbst herausfinden *g*) und steht eigentlich immer in deinem Lager neben seinem Vater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm hatte ihn kürzlich bei einem Überfall der Dunklen Brut im Lager nicht gesehen, gibt es denn evtl. noch andere Verzauberer in Ferelden? Trotzdem danke für die Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (23. Januar 2010)

Ne frage leute unzwar oben auf der buffed homepage gibt es ja die dragon age werbung und da hat der kurzhaarie graue wächter eine schöne rüstung an.
Kann man die auch ingame bekommen?
Wenn ja wo und wie heißt die?
Weil die einzige schöne rüstung ingame ist die moloch rüstung ansonsten find ich nichts schönes für einen Krieger z.b.


----------



## Teal (24. Januar 2010)

Gibt eine bei der Warden's Keep Erweiterung, die so ähnlich aussieht. Dann gibts noch die Juggernaut-Rüstung, und eine gute, welche der Schmied in Denerim aus Drachenschuppen fertigen kann.


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Januar 2010)

wo gibt es die juggernaut rüstung?

und der in denerim macht mir dauernd blöde ledersachen^^


----------



## Teal (25. Januar 2010)

Die Juggernaut-Rüstung gibt es für eine Quest. Dafür muss man mehrere Gräber aufsuchen und die Untoten, die dann erscheinen töten. Die Revenants droppen dann die Teile. Viel Spaß beim Kämpfen - war ziemlich knackig gegen die Jungs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2010)

Das ist die Moloch Rüstung Teal, spielst vermutlich die Englische Version (jaja, Österreich Uncut FTW *g*)


----------



## Teal (25. Januar 2010)

Treffer, habe Dragon Age als UK-Import (mir gefällt die Deutsche Synchro einfach nicht - genau wie bei Mass Effect. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Uncut ist bei DAO ohnehin egal, da auch die komplett deutsche Version ungeschnitten ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2010)

Wirklich deutsch Uncut? Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scherz beiseite, also ich muss sagen, dass DA: O eine (meiner Meinung nach) wirklich gute Deutsche Synchro hat, man nehme Rise of the Argonauts als Gegenbeispiel, das einzige das ein wenig nervt ist, dass 

ab und an die Synchro unsauber geschnitten ist, gerade von der Lautstärke her wechselt es ab und an von Laut zu Leise und umverkehrt, wobei mich da OF: Dragon Rising mehr nervt, da dort so unsauber geschnitten wurde, dass Teambefehle in der Hälfte abgekappt sind.



Zurück zum Thema schöne Rüstung: Die Blutdrachenrüstung müsste jeder Version beiliegen, die gefällt mir Optisch am besten, schade finde ich, dass keine wirklich überragend schönen Stoffrüstungen vorhanden sind (jaja, ich weiss ausser den Stofffetzen den Morrigan trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sowie ich bei den Lederrüstungen auch keine überragenden Unterschiede gesehen habe (optisch). Was ich auch schade finde, dass sich die Waffenmodels doch recht oft wiederholen, aber wie schon der AVGN (Angry Video Game Nerd)

gesagt hat: Better look, doesn't mean better Gameplay *g*

Fazit: Lieber so als anders


----------



## Teal (25. Januar 2010)

Da ich mir Dragon Age erst zu Weihnachten habe schenken lassen, konnte ich im Vorfeld ja genug Gameplaymaterial anschaun, um mir vorher eine Meinung zu bilden. Da lag es bei mir auf der Hand, mit der UK-Version (auch wegen dem Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Besonders die Stimme von Morrigan gefällt mir im Deutschen einfach gar nicht... Alistair hingegen passt imho auch hier sehr gut, das stimmt. Ist halt Geschmackssache, wobei BioWare wohl viel aus den "Synchro-Problemchen" bei der deutschen Version von Baldur's Gate gelernt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzgl. der Rüstung: So sieht die Gruppe meines ersten Chars kurz vor Schluss der Kampagne aus. Habe den Mages den "Arcane Warrior"-Specc verpasst, sodass sie nun Platte tragen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Die geänderten Skins usw. gibts btw auf Dragon Age Nexus.)


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2010)

Wow, wie Fett ist das denn, speziell Wynne sieht ja derbe aus mit der Rüssi, aber bei Shale gibts noch was zu feilen, da liegen noch geniale Naturkristalle bei der Gefährtenquest rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Teal, ich glaub du hast es geschafft, morgen mach ich beim 2. Durchgang weiter, all das gerede hat wieder saumässig Laune gemacht *g* (Die vor langer langer Weile versprochenen Screenies auf dem Gruppenblog nicht zu vergessen)


----------



## Die Kuh (26. Januar 2010)

Nur so als Hinweis: Man kann auch in der deutschen Version die englische Sprachausgabe einschalten.


----------



## Teal (26. Januar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> So Teal, ich glaub du hast es geschafft, morgen mach ich beim 2. Durchgang weiter, all das gerede hat wieder saumässig Laune gemacht *g* (Die vor langer langer Weile versprochenen Screenies auf dem Gruppenblog nicht zu vergessen)


Bin auch gerade wieder dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mich aber nicht zwischen meinem Human-Noble Warrior und dem Human-Mage entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder:

Mein Human-Noble Warrior "Malcolm" (ja, der Zufall ist nicht ganz so zufällig, wie es scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Human-Mage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morrigan mit einer neuen Frisur (mal sehn, ob ich sie nun besser leiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (26. Januar 2010)

Also mein erster druchlauf war mit Human Mage, AE-Schaden rausrotzen kann er, aber das ist auch nur auf Einfach nützlich, da sonst vermutlich 2/3 der Kämpfe in Todesfällen enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd mich wieder meiner Dalish-Elfen Schurkin widmen, danach kommt der Zwerg Noble Warri dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (26. Januar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Also mein erster druchlauf war mit Human Mage, AE-Schaden rausrotzen kann er, aber das ist auch nur auf Einfach nützlich, da sonst vermutlich 2/3 der Kämpfe in Todesfällen enden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


... meinen habe ich jetzt mal bis Ostagar gespielt. Auch hier eine tolle Origin-Story! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommt die des Dwarven Commoner dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (26. Januar 2010)

Die Origin Storys sind allgemein sehr gut gelungen, grade die vom Mage hinterlässt gemischte Gefühle über den Zirkel der Magi in einem, ich stand so vor einem starken Konflikt, was ich beim zweiten Besuch mache...


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2010)

punkt 1:Teal woher hast du diese göttliche frisur für morri?

und auch ihr gesicht?bzw könntest du mir die links für beides geben?


punkt2:worüber redet ihr jetzt ?^^


----------



## Asayur (26. Januar 2010)

Wir waren grade dabei, dass Teal mich wieder Scharf auf DA: O gemacht hat, sowie über die Origins der verschiedenen Rassen/Herkunftskombis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zu Punkt 1: steht ein paar Posts vorher Dragon Age Nexus


----------



## Vanth1 (26. Januar 2010)

Jop ich fang jetzt auch wieder neuen char an.

Mein erster war ein Mensch Noble 2h Schwert-Krieger mit dem namen Eric.
Will mir noch nen Mensch Schurken als Waldläufer machen wahrscheinlich.
Und dann mach ich mir noch einen 2.Mensch krieger mit Schwert und Schild.


Ja nur menschen,kann mich mit den anderen rassen nicht anfreunden^^vll irgendwann nen elf magier oder so


Bei Eric war ich noch unerfahren und hab noch keine dlcs benutzt also verkakt......ja ich weiss gibt den automatischen speicher nach dem spiel,aber i-wie passt der nicht zur story ,weil die ganze party noch da ist usw 


und was spielt ihr so für chars?


----------



## Asayur (26. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem *liebenswerten* Human Mage, *der sich nur für das wohl der anderen einsetzte (bis zu Morrigans "Unmoralischem Angebot")* durch, jetzt bin ich grad bei der *exzentischen* Elf Dalish Rogue *die sich hauptsächlich um ihr eigenes Wohl, beziehungsweise das Wohl der Elfen interessiert* mittendrin in der Origin, naja, bei der CE lag ja die Blutdrachen Rüstung, ein paar Bonusgegenstände und Shale bei, mir fehlt noch die Wächterfestung und Rückkehr nach Ostagar, wobei ich die vllt mal mit den Point Boxen kaufen werde, oder auch nicht, da bin ich noch unschlüssig^^


&#8364;dit: So passte die Charakterbeschreibung noch nicht


----------



## Teal (27. Januar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> punkt 1:Teal woher hast du diese göttliche frisur für morri?
> 
> und auch ihr gesicht?bzw könntest du mir die links für beides geben?
> 
> ...


Morrigan (Gesicht)
Haare

Was den Konflikt angeht: Hatte ich eben nach dem Durchspielen der "Dwarf Noble"-Origin... Ich sag nur 



Spoiler



Bhelen der Sack!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. Januar 2010)

Den hatte ich kurz nachdem ich mich für Bhelen entschieden hatte, nach ein paar Quests kam ich mir so Hintergangen vor -.- Das er am Ende aber so Kaltschnäuzig ist, da ging mir das Messer im Sack auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber das ist ja das tolle an diesem Spiel, man wird immerwieder vor tiefgehende Moralische Entscheidungen gestellt und nie weiss man davor ob es gut oder schlecht war.


----------



## Laurania (18. Februar 2010)

Hallihallo, werfe mal ne kleine Frage in die Runde ....

Überlege mir seit einiger Zeit mir das Spiel zu holen, da ich viel positives drüber gehört habe. Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist, ob es sinniger ist sich das Spiel für den PC oder für die Xbox 360 zu holen? Was würdet ihr, die ihr das Spiel schon habt, empfehlen?


----------



## Asayur (19. Februar 2010)

Als verfechter des PC würd ich auch eindeutig auf diesen tippen, die Steuerung auf der Xbox 360 soll zwar gut, aber, was ich gesehen habe, ein wenig "krackelig" sein, je nach PC wäre es sogar möglich, dass du noch ein wenig mehr an Grafik rausholen kannst und !du sparst dir gleich mal 10 Öcken! weil die Konsolenversionen (aus welchem erfundenen Grund auch immer) zu 90% teurer sind, als die PC Fassungen, als Tip: die CE ist schön anzuschauen (edle Metallbox), hat ein paar Vids und den Soundtrack, sowie ein paar Bonusgegenstände und Shale als weiteren Charakter dabei, allerdings beläuft sich das "Highlight" der CE auf eine recht klein geratene Stoffkarte (vom Mass irgendwo zischen A5 und A4 Grösse), alles in allem schön, ich bereue den Kauf auch nicht, allerdings, nachdem ich die Karte und die Vids gesehen habe, fast ein wenig zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Februar 2010)

Ich brauch zwar die CE nicht, kann aber Asayur nur zustimmen, die PC Version von Dragon Age ist > Konsole.
Die Grafik ist besser, die Steuerung weniger umständlich (auf der Konsole ist die auch völlig in Ordnung - aber am PC mit Maus und Tastatur eben noch besser und vorallem ist es günstiger.

Ich hab nen Bogenschützen gespielt, mit spezialisierung Waldläufer und Duellant (Duellant war halt doof, ich wusst es aber nicht besser und war aber auch relativ egal da das Spiel vorbei war bevor ich da einen Punkt investieren konnte), wenn ich nochmal nen Bogenschützen spielen würde (top DD!) dann wohl Waldläufer/Barde.
Nach dem durchspielen werd ichs wohl noch einmal angehen um einfach einiges besser zu machen.

Was mir nicht so wirklich gefallen hat, sprich was ich als Patzer empfand, sind die sich oft wiederholenden Synchronsprecher, Doug und Carry haben wahrscheinlich die meisten bemerkt, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber "Carry" hat wirklich zu viele Runden gesprochen. Was ich noch doof finde ist die Tatsache das mir das Spiel im "Von Dragon Age gemeistert"-Contentanzeiger anzeigt das ich 44% (war wohl nachm durchspielen knapp 50, keine Lust jetzt nachzuschauen) hätte und aber schon durch war mit dem Spiel, hatte mir da mehr erhofft weil sich das scheinbar auf die Achievments bezieht und um 100% zu haben braucht man wohl so gut wie jede Klasse und Rasse/Startgebiet. Naja, davon abgesehen fand ichs Spiel toll (hi, Bioware) und freu mich aufs Addon.


----------



## Asayur (19. Februar 2010)

Es wird nach dem Durchspielen so ca. 49% sein, wie bei mir, hab mir allerdings letzthin mal die ganzen Nebenquests rausgesucht und gesehen, dass mir sehr viele fehlen, weil hier und da eine versteckte ist, beziehungsweise von den drei Gruppierungen mit "besonderen Absichten" (P, R und W oder so irgendwie, habs grad nicht im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die Folgequests fehlen, die da noch kommen und auch von den Magiern
hab ich einige übersehen, also schätz ich mal, dass ich mit allem auf etwas mehr als 70% gekommen wäre, je nachdem, wie viel Achievements und Origin Storys (wobei die vermutlich zusammen mit den jeweiligen Achievements gezählt werden) gewertet werden. Beziehungsweise vermute ich, dass ein Charakter auf Max. Level nichts mehr an "DA gemeistert" geben wird, da das Achievement bereits auf Level 20 vergeben wird.


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2010)

So liebe Leute, heute ist der 16. März und alle DA: O Fans wissen was das bedeutet: The Awakening kommt in die Läden!

Mein heutiger Plan sieht so aus: Arbeiten, 17:58 (18:00 ist Arbeitsende *g*) aus dem Geschäft, ab zum UP2Games Store in der nähe, nach Hause und installieren *g*

Wer hat ähnliche Pläne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2010)

Hab heute bekommen aber keine Zeit gehabt. Zu vieles im TV gekommen. Man hat ja Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Also schon ein wenig gespielt und es ist bis jetzt wieder richtig klasse, tolle neue Zufallsstreitereien unter den Begleitern, tolle Gebiete, coole neue Fähigkeiten (dabei hab ich noch nicht mal viele gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Spezialisierungen, ein leicht ausgebautes Runensystem und natürlich wieder die fiesen moralischen Entscheidungen, in denen man sich im ersten Moment fast schon hilflos den Löwen zum Fras vorgeworfen fühlt *g*

Und ein witziges "Gimmick", das ich aber nicht Spoiler *fg*

*Fahne schwenk* DA: O Rules 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





&#8364;dit:

@Qonix: das mit dem Fernsehen hab ich irgendwie schon vor langer langer Weile abgeschlossen, zu 90% kommt eh nur noch Schund im Fernsehn, den ich mir freiwillig nicht reinziehe, ein paar Serienhappen vllt. (Scrubs, Big Bang Theory etc. pp.) aber ansonsten: No need for Glotze, höchstens um mal die PS2 anzuwerfen *g*


----------



## Shaila (17. März 2010)

Habe das Spiel auch gespielt, als menschliche Kriegerin und ich stehe gerade vor einem großen Konflikt. ich weiss echt nicht ob ich die Magier für böse halten soll oder nicht. Einschließlich die Blutmagier. Genauso wie mit der Kirche und ihren Templern. Was die da so mit diesem Lyrium anstellen, ist ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Ich kann dir die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen, ich könnte dir nur die Konsequenzen Spoilern, mach ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Frage, bist du als erstes zu den Magiern gegangen, oder hast du die restlichen Fraktionen schon, wenn nein -> Da kommen noch mehr solche Entscheidungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eins füge ich noch hinzu: Die Gefahr, zu einer Abscheulichkeit zu werden besteht bei jedem Magiebegabten Wesen, diese Gefahr zu lindern ist Teil des Abschlusstests, Blutmagier setzen sich
bewusst mit Verbotener Magie auseinander und stellen sich über Kirche und Zirkel, die Kirche hat eine Sichtweise, die an und für sich nicht schlecht ist, nur die Ausführung ist verachtend gegenüber den Magi des Zirkels.


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> @Qonix: das mit dem Fernsehen hab ich irgendwie schon vor langer langer Weile abgeschlossen, zu 90% kommt eh nur noch Schund im Fernsehn, den ich mir freiwillig nicht reinziehe, ein paar Serienhappen vllt. (Scrubs, Big Bang Theory etc. pp.) aber ansonsten: No need for Glotze, höchstens um mal die PS2 anzuwerfen *g*




Eben, es kam eine neue Folgen von den Simpsons, neue Folge von Two an a half Man und 2 neue Folgen von Scrubs. Da komm ich nicht vom Fernseher weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute Abend wird gezockt.


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Eben, es kam eine neue Folgen von den Simpsons, neue Folge von Two an a half Man und 2 neue Folgen von Scrubs. Da komm ich nicht vom Fernseher weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





O.k. gutes Argument *g*


----------



## tschilpi (25. April 2010)

So, habe jetzt auch endlich DA:O + Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber gerade unschlüssig darüber, ob ich einen Krieger oder Schurken spielen soll.. hmm..

Eine kleine Warnung an alle: Wenn ihr nur DA:O spielt, solltet ihr auf den Patch 1.03 verzichten und stattdessen 1.02 installieren. Der neue Patch bereitet vielen Spielern Probleme, Abstürze und co. Mit Awakening wird dann auch der neue Patch installiert.


----------



## Sekundant (3. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab bei Dragon Age Origins Basisspiel den 1.03er Patch drauf und es läuft ohne Probleme/Fehler/Abstürze - aber fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich gehört habe, dass einige damit Probleme haben *klopft einfach mal auf Holz* Mit dem AddOn bin ich noch skeptisch weil sich da die Meinungen scheiden. Ich hab gehört, es soll bei weitem nicht so herausragend sein, wie das Basisspiel.


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Es ist für ein Addon mehr als solide, ein paar Sachen weg, ein paar kommen dazu, aber alles in allem ist es doch sehr gut, die Story überzeugt wieder fantastisch und die fiesen Moralentscheidungen sind häufiger als je zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir mal das DLC "Lelianas Song" angesehen. Spielzeit war bei mir ca 2:20 Stunden ohne Gehetze und ohne zu trödeln.
Das DLC ist sehr storylastig was es für mich zum bisher Besten macht. Wer mehr über Leliana erfahren will, der ist hier richtig.

Es gibt auch zwei neue Partymitglieder die zwar nicht übermäßig herausgestellt werden, aber dennoch deutlich einen eigenen Charakter haben. Auch der Händler den man mehr oder weniger im Gefolge hat fand ich diesmal sehr gelungen.

Die Schauplätze werden größtenteils recycled, was hier aber an für sich nicht weiter stört.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. September 2010)

Und hat einer hier die golems von amkarrak oder wie das heißt getestet?
Und was erwartet ihr vom letzten dlc zur hauptstory?


----------

